# Erste Fahrt mit den Bellyboot vor Weissenhaus



## Blinkermaxe (21. Juni 2003)

#a 


Hallo,

War am Dienstagabend das erstemal mit den neu erworbenen Bellyboot draussen auf der Ostsee vor Weissenhaus.Ich muss sagen ist schon ne geile Sache.War knapp ne Stunde draussen und 5 gute Dorsche gefangen. War ca. 50 bis 60 Meter raus, das reichte mir erstmal zum Anfang.Aber ich muss sagen so ein Bellyboot ist empfehlenswert.So lange man es nicht übertreibt und bei Windstärke 5-6 oder so raus fährt kann eigentlich nichts passieren. 


Gruss der Blinkermaxe


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo Blinkermaxe,

glückwunsch zur gelungenen "Jungfernfahrt" und willkommen im AB :m
Ich hab leider kein eigenes BB - aber einmal durfte ich auch schon und kann Dir da nur zustimmen:
Es macht echt Laune mit dem Teil, solange Wind und Wetter mitspielen!


----------



## Ace (21. Juni 2003)

> War knapp ne Stunde draussen und 5 gute Dorsche gefangen. War ca. 50 bis 60 Meter raus....


das ist für diese Jahreszeit ein gutes Ergebniss...klasse#6
Willkommen unter den süchtigen:m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Juni 2003)

@ Blinkermaxe

Glückwunsch und willkommen unter den BB-Kapitänen. :m 

Was für ein BB hast Du denn ??


----------



## JonasH (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 
@ BLinkermaxe, Welcome on Board  und viel spaß!
@ all, Welche BB's findet ihr besser U oder O??


----------



## Kunze (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo Blinkermaxe!








 on Board!

Glückwunsch zur Neuerwerbung und Jungfernfahrt. :m #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Juni 2003)

Moin Maxe!
BB is geil wa? Willkommen im Anglerboard.
Ich würde sagen du hast überdurcrschnittlich gut gefangen in einer Stunde. 
Mein Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Juni 2003)

Hats ja ganz gut gefangen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch



> So lange man es nicht übertreibt und bei Windstärke 5-6 oder so raus fährt kann eigentlich nichts passieren.



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Bei 5-6 ist die Grenze erreicht. Raus kann man dann immer noch , allerdings muß der Wind dann ablandig kommen, dann geht das auch! Und man muß einen guten schweren Anker mithaben! 

@ jonas
Das O BB wirst Du kaum an der Ostsee finden. Ist zu unsicher beim Ein-und Aussteigen bei Wellengang. Die U Form ist mittlerweile durch die V Form fast verdrängt wurden. Die meisten Hardcore BB fahrer hier im Board benutzen mittlerweile das Togiak. Ist sozusagen ein BB mit 2 Kammersystem. Ich persönlich benutze die V-Form von Ron Thomson die 2 Version mit doppelter Naht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juni 2003)

willkommen an board Blinkermaxe und Gratulation zu Deiner erfolgreichen Bellytour....gut gefangen für die Jahreszeit... und dann so dicht unter Land....

@BBA


> Bei 5-6 ist die Grenze erreicht


 .... soweit ja in Ordnung...


> allerdings muß der Wind dann ablandig kommen


 ... und tschüsss........#h #h ,.... wenn Du dann in DK bist, dann schreibe mal ne Karte :q


----------



## Fischbox (22. Juni 2003)

Toll bekommt ihr das immer wieder hin!!!
Ich lese Eure Berichte (Goil #6) und sag mir denn:"Das muß ich auch mal probieren"! Ich probier das, und zack "infiziert"!!!:e  

Leute der ganze Kram kostet ein Haidengeld, und wo soll ich das hernehmen?! 

Ist aber auch egal, denn es gibt fiesere Krankheiten!!! Will im Juli für 'ne Woche nach Fehmarn , vieleicht ergibt sich dort  eine Gelegenheit zum BB testen?!

Das Fischen in dem baltischen Meer ist einfach nur geil
:l :l !!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juni 2003)

@Fischbox
klasse Thomas.... sach Bescheid wann....Ace ist auch vor Ort, ich hab Urlaub...da sollte was gehen.... und denn kannste gerne mal testen :q ..... Wir müssen das Virus doch weitergeben #h


----------



## Blinkermaxe (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ihr BB Süchtigen,

Wir können uns ja mal alle treffen mit und auch die ohne Boot. Dann kann ich vielleicht noch ein paar Tips kennenlernen und die Jungs die kein Boot haben mal das Boot testen.
Vielleicht ist ja auch mal einer alleine von euch hier oben denn kann er sich ja mal melden bei mir .Vielleicht passt das gerade zeitlich bei mir.


Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2003)

Moin Blinkermaxe!
Das nächste Treffen der BB Angler wird demnächst auf Fehmarn oder so stattfinden. Lies dir dies  mal durch! #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

> und tschüsss........  ,.... wenn Du dann in DK bist, dann schreibe mal ne Karte



Bei auflandigen 5-6 hast ne Welle die ca. 1-2m hoch ist und die schwappt Dir dann immer übers BB. Ein reinpaddeln ist dann nicht möglich. Hast allerdings ablandigen Wind , darfst bißchen mehr paddeln und hast fast keine Welle am richtigen Strand. Steilküste im NAcken vorausgesetzt. Jedenfalls kannst dann im Schatten der Steilküste ankern und schön angeln. Bei einem auflandigen Wind wirst von der Welle erfastt und gegen die dicken Steine am Strand geschoben. Kontrolle übers BB hast dann allerdings nicht mehr! Jedenfalls sollte kein Anfänger gleich bei 5 oder 6 rausfahren. Bitten Erfahrung mit dem BB sollte man schon haben und bitten Wadenmuskeln auch!  Aber jeder muß es selbst entscheiden! Und falls ich nicht mehr kann, werfe ich meinen 1,4 kg Anker, der hält immer!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Juni 2003)

@ BBangler

Bist Du schon wieder zurück ???? ;+ ;+
Hast Dich doch abgemeldet bis abends, nachzulesen im Bootsforum.
Was war denn los an der Küste??
Schreib doch mal Chrischan. Gibs vielleicht sogar Fotos ?? :q


----------



## Blinkermaxe (22. Juni 2003)

Moin moin,

War heute in Kembs mit dem Belly Boot. War optimal heute zum Angeln. Ein kleinen Dorsch heute nur aber was solls.Nächstesmal wird es besser hoffe ich. Kann ja nicht immer so ein Glück haben wie das erstemal. Es war auch ziemlich viel Kraut unterwegs.
Bis dann.... 

Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## Reppi (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Blinkermaxe ; welcome on board !
Hast bei Deiner Jungfernfahrt aber echt eine Sternstunde (für diese Jahreszeit) erlebt.
Eigentlich beginnt jetzt die saure Gurkenzeit...........aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Als dann viel Petri !!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juni 2003)

,.....so...bin denn heute auch mal wieder ein wenig vor der Küste rumgedümpelt :q 
also bei 80 mtr. Entfernung zum Ufer der erste "Biss" 





 <p>...... war etwas gierig der Kleine.... musste das arme Tier abschlagen, weil der Drilling Ihm doch arg zugesetzt hatte...
Wir sind dann etwas weiter raus gepaddelt und hatten unseren Spass mit diesen Kerlen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p> Dirk hat dann auch noch kräftig gedrillt....<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<p>zusammen hatten wir 8 wohlgenährte  Dorsche zwischen 35 und 45 cm.... schwimmen Alle wieder.....hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht, mit dem Belly ein wenig rumzupaddeln.....auch wenn wir nur 1-2 Bft. hatten :q 
und sowas <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <p> ist auch immer wieder schön anzusehen....


----------



## theactor (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: *seufz* 
Herrlich! Ich hoffe auch bald mal wieder zu "küsten" -- aber von Land aus (habe kein BB..und  das wird wohl auch nix...) hat es derzeit wohl wenig Sinn?

Grüße von
theactor


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Juni 2003)

Tolle Bilder Dorschdiggler. #6 Hat der kleine denn geschmeckt?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juni 2003)

tja Joerg.... nachdem ich Ihn fachgerecht fillettiert und ausgenommen hatte sah es alles noch gut aus, aber als ich dann nach dem Braten in die Pfanne geschaut habe, da war leider nicht mehr viel da :q


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2003)

feine bilders Vossi...scheinen ja doch Dorschies unter Land zu sein


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juni 2003)

ich glaube auch Ace...zwar nicht in den Grössen wir im Frühjahr, aber immerhin.... und warum sollte nicht auch mal etwas grösseres dazwischen sein....:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juni 2003)

@ Sönke


> aber von Land aus (habe kein BB..und das wird wohl auch nix...) hat es derzeit wohl wenig Sinn?


 ... glaub ich gar nicht mal..... mit zunehmender Dunkelheit, kamen die Bisse immer dichter unter Land..... den letzten - leider nicht verwerteten - hatte ich in Wurfweite vom Strand aus......und es war noch nicht ganz dunkel.... ALSO: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt !!!! :q


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2003)

na hoffentlich bleiben die dann auch noch so 3 Wochen


----------



## Fischbox (23. Juni 2003)

Ich schließe mich da mal ganz optimistisch Dorschdigglers Meinung an, denn wenn man dieser Infoseite glauben schenken darf, dann ist die Wasertemperatur seit unserem Mini-AB-Treffen am Pfingstfreitag um 2 Grad gefallen. Und 16 Grad lässt sich der Dorsch dann doch schon eher gefallen.



> na hoffentlich bleiben die dann auch noch so 3 Wochen



Mein Reden ACE, denn ich bin dann auch für ein paar Tage mit meinem "Kutter" auf Fehmarn!


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2003)

na dann Wünsch ich dir jetzt schon mal Petri Heil Fischbox...wenn du einen mit nem Rot-blauen Belly vor Staberhuk rumdümpeln siehst denn bin ick datt (wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juni 2003)

Hi Thomas....und wenn Du denn zwei Bellys dümpeln siehst, denn bin ich auch mit dabei :q


----------



## Hamsterson (24. Juni 2003)

Moin!
Möchte nur fragen, ob heute oder gestern jemand draussen mit BB war?:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Juni 2003)

> heute auch mal wieder ein wenig vor der Küste rumgedümpelt


 .....schau mal etwas weiter nach oben Alex...das war gestern - also am Sonntag.....:q


----------

